# Acquiring parts for Freud router



## bnainCalgary (Oct 26, 2011)

I recently purchased a Freud router table that had been used as the floor model at a local Home Depot. I got a great discount on it but there were a couple of missing parts of course. The repair shop I engaged to order the parts seems to be getting nowhere with ordering what I need. Is there a source out there having more success getting Freud parts?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bnainCalgary said:


> I recently purchased a Freud router table that had been used as the floor model at a local Home Depot. I got a great discount on it but there were a couple of missing parts of course. The repair shop I engaged to order the parts seems to be getting nowhere with ordering what I need. Is there a source out there having more success getting Freud parts?


Hi Barry - Welcome to the forum
Not sure how to do it from Canada but you could try Freud US and maybe they can turn you on to something. The phone is 1-800-472-7307, just hope it works from CA.
Here's a link to their website where the manuals are located. If the phone doesn't work there is probably an e-mail address in there someplace. I've found them to be pretty responsive. http://www.freudtools.com/t-manuals.aspx
Good Luck


----------



## bnainCalgary (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, John.
I'll give it a whirl as there's no harm in trying. I have a sister in the US I could have them ship to if they are willing to sell. In Canada they won't deal direct with consumers.


----------

